# Your Favorite Central China Skylines



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Changde*









by p7395600


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yichang*









by lh519269375


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhumadian*









by 驻马店泰格









by 驻马店泰格









by 舞步2


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Luohe*

















微视频：加油漯河，我们等你回来！_腾讯视频


微视频：加油漯河，我们等你回来！




v.qq.com















http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20180130/ae0b53b8ba254afe988210eb544c9a1f.jpeg













https://cms-bucket.ws.126.net/2020/0117/f3f3fd5dj00q487qn002pc000u000bbc.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Xiangyang (Hubei)*









by VC15









by YHTY









https://pic.gaolouimg.com/attachments/forum/202111/12/164452u37dc2z1q4y3cqn3.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Fuyang (Anhui)*









by 颍水汤汤


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lingbao (Henan)*









by S小狮公子









by S小狮公子









by wugantang


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Yuzhou (Henan)*









http://www.yuzhoufirst.com/uploads/allimg/201227/1ZT922Q-30.jpg









http://www.yuzhoufirst.com/uploads/allimg/201227/1ZT92T6-83.jpg









http://www.yuzhoufirst.com/uploads/allimg/201227/1ZT91391-20.jpg









http://www.yuzhoufirst.com/uploads/allimg/201227/1ZT94226-21.jpg









http://www.yuzhoufirst.com/uploads/allimg/201227/1ZT93419-15.jpg









http://www.yuzhoufirst.com/uploads/allimg/201227/1ZT93933-13.jpg









http://www.yuzhoufirst.com/uploads/allimg/201227/1ZT9BX-40.jpg









http://www.yuzhoufirst.com/uploads/allimg/201227/1ZT93F6-77.jpg









http://www.yuzhoufirst.com/uploads/allimg/201227/1ZTa536-26.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Luanchuan (Henan)*









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20190524/251aedc4d00b4022a0d126182c0bd071.jpeg









https://cdn.moji002.com/images/simgs/2017/06/13/14973188360.38103200.1124_android.jpg









http://dingyue.ws.126.net/2020/0502/2dc24bdfj00q9ozv0001mc000rs00efc.jpg









http://photo.tuchong.com/2617335/f/774903888.jpg









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20190531/6b1c68bf4f4646fe9031ce87378c142c.jpeg









https://p8.itc.cn/q_70/images03/20210318/fa955f61e9384e08bbd4c7b60cb6a00f.jpeg









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20171103/9919dd514b7c48a2bf99fb928f95f95c.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shuangfeng (Hunan)*











https://inews.gtimg.com/newsapp_bt/0/11164783211/1000.jpg













https://inews.gtimg.com/newsapp_bt/0/11164783213/1000.jpg













https://inews.gtimg.com/newsapp_bt/0/11164783210/1000.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lushi (Henan)*











https://ss2.meipian.me/users/9178424/22e9fde1c44b4979a42297568e14763f.jpg













https://p9.itc.cn/images01/20210421/eb658999cd86472ea2cf4ddbdb467a29.jpeg













http://p6.itc.cn/q_70/images03/20201211/7373b5491fcc49c490874f24d43e6fbe.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Ji'an (Jiangxi)*









by 031116LG









by 201725902164









by 201725902164









by 201725902164









by lzz2007


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

@redcode Here's a skyline you might like ^^^


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> @redcode Here's a skyline you might like ^^^


Too short and pointy. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Changyuan (Henan)*









by S小狮公子









by S小狮公子









by vonbon


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Huixian (Henan)*









by dfgr554441









by dfgr554441









by dfgr554441









by dfgr554441









by dfgr554441


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Hengyang (Hunan)*









by 我是爱你的









by 我是爱你的









by 我是爱你的









by 我是爱你的









by 我是爱你的









by 我是爱你的









by 我是爱你的









by 我是爱你的









by Yulin Vision


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shaoyang (Hunan)*









https://pic1.zhimg.com/v2-adc521a249e57a06492dca3638d8715f_r.jpg?source=1940ef5c









https://pic1.zhimg.com/v2-0485ba3e7a0de0078970c7b243bd5d94_r.jpg?source=1940ef5c









https://pic1.zhimg.com/v2-1ae4dfc37fc5ef9540faa2986bf6e886_r.jpg?source=1940ef5c










https://pic2.zhimg.com/v2-e9f437d182ebbc467ecf011c670f47fc_r.jpg?source=1940ef5c









https://pica.zhimg.com/v2-f91e103130bbccb4d971d7bf06230ce8_r.jpg?source=1940ef5c









https://pic2.zhimg.com/v2-be4a45963bf07a6d22eca5164371cfd4_r.jpg?source=1940ef5c









https://pic3.zhimg.com/v2-cd08689a144c85582ad47f19875af0e1_r.jpg?source=1940ef5c









https://pic1.zhimg.com/v2-2f2a13ee11baa3688198b71f5c78e82a_r.jpg?source=1940ef5c









https://pic4.zhimg.com/v2-a1a0838fbab8fa2fcd24774baf5a6157_r.jpg?source=1940ef5c


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Biyang (Henan)*











https://p4.itc.cn/images01/20210915/b5aa60813e554385a69b49bba96413d6.png













https://p5.itc.cn/images01/20210316/fcf664496a87494f80a556db352bb4ae.png













https://inews.gtimg.com/newsapp_bt/0/11569248268/1000.jpg













https://p1.itc.cn/images01/20210316/d104bc2b5e464641b83261a02909dc46.png













http://p2.itc.cn/q_70/images03/20201107/337779f712974acaa97d0e7c31cba5ac.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhengyang (Henan)*











http://n.sinaimg.cn/sinakd20201115ac/672/w2048h1024/20201115/eeef-kcysmrv5043262.jpg













http://www.zhengyang.gov.cn/uploadpage/kindeditor/attached/image/20201118/20201118153629_53140.jpg













http://p4.itc.cn/images01/20200921/a5733827d91e426d801253bf37b8a4a6.jpeg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Qeshan (Henan)*











https://ss2.meipian.me/users/1006679/e6bc6bc3184a467c99ef0a09871dd073.jpg













https://ss2.meipian.me/users/1006679/1bdab0ec2a6f4c0db860d37702ab59cf.jpg













https://ss2.meipian.me/users/1006679/5f96003514f444cfba883114e0210bc2.jpg













https://ss2.meipian.me/users/1006679/658feab4adb74dd1a605c57b3c5515c5.jpg













https://ss2.meipian.me/users/1006679/f3fc1061b21247818a919a44eb9af2a6.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Xiping (Henan)*











https://nimg.ws.126.net/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fcrawl.ws.126.net%2Fimg%2Fb221ee898538e54ff9aea831bd36ab34.jpg&thumbnail=660x2147483647&quality=80&type=jpg













http://mms0.baidu.com/it/u=1100578556,2737657705&fm=253&app=138&f.jpeg













http://mms2.baidu.com/it/u=1563810852,2398425438&fm=253&app=138&f.jpeg













http://app2img.dxhmt.cn:89/xiping/2020/10/28/6e8210f76c9924844558ac5eea35a6bf.png













http://app2img.dxhmt.cn:89/xiping/2020/10/28/3ca334323820e01c1d028fa92f5f12e3.png


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> @redcode Here's a skyline you might like ^^^


I disagree, I want to see some really thick building. that is still small 😭


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Runan (Henan)*











http://n7.cmsfile.pg0.cn/group4/M00/0A/93/CgoOFl7PFAKAYYbuAAJVZQF3LRo537.png













http://n2.cmsfile.pg0.cn/group4/M00/0A/91/CgoOFV7PFACAXKJ0AAIk9etJFcc760.png













http://n4.cmsfile.pg0.cn/group3/M00/0B/08/CgoOFF7PFAKAKVa2AAKObefu0gg670.png













http://n5.cmsfile.pg0.cn/group5/M00/03/2F/CgoODV7PFAGAV58cAAIEcT0l6cc920.png













http://n9.cmsfile.pg0.cn/group5/M00/03/2F/CgoODV7PFAOAWrdPAALOaFVnk-A145.png


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> *Hefei*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite building in Hefei








source: https://gss0.baidu.com/-fo3dSag_xI4.../48540923dd54564e842b54acbbde9c82d0584fdc.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lichuan (Hubei)*











https://p8.itc.cn/q_70/images03/20210714/c4db1953e0674077af64e70ecd9d6f5d.png


----------

